# Rebuild Craftsman 101 Carriage



## capt.ron (May 1, 2016)

strip gears in the carriage best way to  remove


----------



## Mondo (May 1, 2016)

That is a rather curt description of your problem and task at hand.

I can safely presume you are talking about a Craftsman lathe, hence the reference to "101". 

On to the carriage gears...  If I go out on a limb and presume this is a 12" swing lathe (not the smaller 6" with which I have no experiance) then the following gears are "sweged" to their shafts:
Carriage Traverse gear 9-102-125 (Qty 2)
Cross-feed gears 9-102-24 (Qty 2)

There are all installed on the square ended shafts and then the end of the shaft is dimpled with a center punch very close to the edge such that the dimple upsets the metal and causes it to expand against the inside square hole in the gear.

I have successfully removed these gears from their shafts by supporting the gear on top of a stub of pipe (or open bench vise jaws) and driven the shaft out with a pin punch and ball-peen hammer.  If the gear is worn, broken, or teeth stripped you don't care about any damage to the gear. I have done this several times without any damage to the gear.

To install a replacement gear on the same shaft file any burrs left from the previous center punch marks so a replacement can can be fitted - don't file too much, just enough top remove the burr.  Once the gear is seated then lay it down on a anvil or other hard steel surface with the shaft vertical and using a center punch and hammer set several ding marks in the end of the shaft close to the square edges so that the gear is held fast.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## capt.ron (May 1, 2016)

it is craftsman 12x36 in good shape i stripped the gears i want to rebuild the carriage and cross slide and sell it buy one little heavier  looking for new parts you know anywhere besides clausing there expensive


----------



## Mondo (May 2, 2016)

Where I said "...gears are "sweged..." to their shafts" the correct term I think is '"staked".

Sources for Atlas/Craftsman lathe parts:

Clausing - They still have some parts available. You know they are genuine.

Searspartsdirect.com -  Anything they have Clausing will have for less
Ebay -  Prices are all over the grid.  Often more than not Clausing will have parts for less.  Often parts Clausing no longer has are available on Ebay.
Craigslist.org - Usually complete or nearly complete lathes.  Hopefully one will have what you need and you can sell off the rest on Ebay.  Good luck!

mymachineshop.net - A fellow named Joel (Ebay Joel7052)  makes some parts such as traverse gear case, but I would call Clausing to get a price first.
flywheelmachinetools.com - has a small selection including brass cross-slide nuts, tool post rockers, manuals, and sometimes has other loose used parts.
Then there are machinist shows and swap meets scattered around the country and calendar.
Use the Internet browser search engines - Google, Yahoo, etc. and dig. 
Contact or join a local machinist club!
Tell us here what you need, perhaps another member will have it and be willing to sell or trade!

A heavier carriage for your 12x36?  What model?  No matter really, because there isn't one.  The carriage for the Commercial version is built for the 1/2" thick ways and will not fit on a lathe with 3/8" thick ways without modifications.  The carriage traverse gear mechanism will be 1/8" too low to engage the rack properly.  You would  need to figure out a way to shim under the carriage but on top of the ways  or maybe mill 1/8" off  the top of the apron.  I don't know how this will impact alignment of the lead screw.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2016)

Ron,

Clausing sells parts based on cost at time of acquisition.  Not on prices in some 1930's or 1940's catalog.  For example, in 1941, a Steady Rest for the 618 or 101.07301 sold for $3.75.  Average used price today is around $150.  The list price in 2006 was $102.  Lord knows what it would be today.


----------



## capt.ron (May 3, 2016)

i bought parts from clausing before when i stripped the gears in the quick change gear box scared of ebay parts want to take it apart today if i get time im  going to replace the brass huts and the striped gears while i got it apart iis there any thing else that should be replaced i am going to sell the lathe when i get it fixed this time want it right model number 101.07403


----------



## Mondo (May 3, 2016)

Hard to advise what to replace next.  If you are going to sell it I would replace only what is broken.  Things that may be loose and wobbly like the carriage handwheel can be fixed by installing or replacing a bushing in the apron, that's a cheap and easy fix.  But buyers seem to want mostly bargains, i.e. low purchase price.  So it is far easier to sell if all is functional though not necessarily perfect then it is to refurbish and paint to like-new condition in the hops if getting a higher price. 

Spiral_Chips


----------



## capt.ron (May 4, 2016)

got it apart looks like it was rebuilt before i got it all gears look good no wear i broke the traverse gear case assembly in 5 pieces  going to replace that and the split nut an brass nut in the saddle maybe get time in the next 6 months been that long getting it apart


----------

